# Diodo 1n4007 y diodo 4148 frecuencia



## Manotas (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola , que tal quisiera pedir una pequeña ayuda ....
cuantos hz es capas de soportar un diodo 4007 .. y un 4148 
ya que en el data no aparece esa descripcion del diodo .... 

esto es tomando una señal de 12 volt 

quiero poder pasar entre 0 y 300 hz 

y esoty en la duda ya que estoy probando un tacometro y al hacerlo funcionar , solo lo puedo hacer colocando un diodo en serie desde el negativo de la bobina hacia el tacometro ... , sin diodo este no me anda ya que poseo encendido eletronico  ( no se cual sera el motivo)
entonces queria que me ayudaran , ya que con un diodo 1n4007 lo hago funcionar y solo me marca hasta 2500 o 3000 rpm , y si sigo acelerando se cae la aguja a 0 rpm ,  y pra que vuelva a tomar tengo que bajar de 2000 rpm para que tome nuevamente .... probe el tacometro en un auto a platino y funciono perfecto sin diodo ... pero en ecendido electronico no me anda


quisiera saber alomejor es problema del diodo ya que temo a poner el 4148 y se queme el tacometro o se queme el diodo ya que soporta 60 volt  y el otro 1000 ... saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> Hola , que tal quisiera pedir una pequeña ayuda ....
> cuantos hz es capas de soportar un diodo 4007 .. y un 4148
> ya que en el data no aparece esa descripcion del diodo .........


No te aparece la frecuencia pero si te aparece el tiempo de recuperación del diodo y que a su vez es el que determina la frecuencia a la que puede trabajar.
A 300 Hz cualquiera de los 2 te sirven.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 24, 2010)

muchas gracias fogonazo entonces sigo intentando con el mismo diodo ... 4007 
eh intentado de poner condensador en paralelo con masa ... y tampoco me funciona me hace lo mismo 
como no tengo osiloscopio no puedo medir la señal de la bobina ... 
alguien que sepda de esto?

saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 30, 2011)

Saludos!

Bueno, para lo mismo igual por experiencia alguno de ustedes sabe a que frecuencia todavia trabaja el KBL04 que es un puente de diodos de 4A supongo que sera el mismo que el del 1N5408 pero igual no encuentro el tiempo de recuperacion de alguno de los 2, he revisado todos los datasheets :S y ninguno lo maneja por lo menos de los que vienen en estos enlaces:
KBL04 Datasheets
1N5408 Datasheets

Quiesiera usar el puente a 10KHz creo que no alcanza igual puedo redicir la frecuencia pero quisiera saber ese dato, o un aproximado basado en la experiencia del foro.

Gracias.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 30, 2011)

Para Manotas y para Jaimepsantos:

Manotas: A menor tamaño del diodo ( =1N4148 )...menor capacidad parásita. : Menor tiempo de recuperación : Mayor frecuencia de trabajo : Menor amperaje de trabajo. ( = 0,03 Amperios = Más que suficientes para la entrada de tu tacómetro ). 

( El 1N4007 puede llegar, como extremo...alrededor de los 400 Hertzios pero deformando los pulsos de tal manera que tu tacómetro "no lo reconoce" ). ( Está hecho para alta tensión inversa ( = 1000 Voltios) , alta corriente ( = 1 Amperio ) y frecuencia de la red.

Por el resto de lo que comentas: *Prueba con dos 1N4148 en serie (Por seguridad con los voltajes de pico). A ver qué pasa.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jaimepsantos: 

Ese puente no te sirve para trabajar con esa frecuencia ni remotamente. El otro diodo que pones: Tampoco.

Debes comprar 4 diodos Schottky y montarlos formando puente de Graets. Debes tener en cuenta la tensión a la que van a trabajar porque son de voltaje relativamente bajo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 30, 2011)

Ni a 1KHz es PWM en un puente H, lo tenia implemetado a 8KHz pero me acorde de eso :S igual una vez compre unos diodos encapsulado TO-220, FFPF10U20S el modelo, seguro esos me funcionan, pues al final el consumo maximo del motor seria de alrededor de 3A. Que matricula me recomiendas tu?

Datasheet FFPF10U20S

El incoveniente es el costo y el diseño del PCB se me complica, ya que con el puete de diodos es mas sencillo.

El costo de cada diodo es el mismo que el del puente KBL04 :S

Solo pienso tener activado el motor con su respectivo PWM por un tiempo menor a 3 segundos cada 20 no se si esto ayude, saludos y muchas gracias 

Aca explica mejor lo que deseaba lograr Puente H con L298 a 4A


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 31, 2011)

Saludos!
Buscando otras opciones encontre este diodo el 1N5822, este me serviria para usarlo como diodo volante a un motor de 3A a una frecuencia de 8KHz?


----------



## dearlana (Dic 31, 2011)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Saludos!
> Buscando otras opciones encontre este diodo el 1N5822, este me serviria para usarlo como diodo volante a un motor de 3A a una frecuencia de 8KHz?



----------------------------------------


8,3 milisegundos y encima en no repetitivo.

1/0,0083 = 120 Hz de frecuencia "teórica". ( La realidad es menor ).

Ese diodo tampoco te vale.

El diodo que necesitas debe tener especificado el tiempo de recuperación  en microsegundos o en nanosegundos. Nunca en milisegundos porque en ese caso la frecuencia máxima sería de 1 KHz solamente.

Podrías probar con un BY 550 ( 100 nanosegundos ). Pero no lo encontré en RS. 

Si tienen un STPS 340 B  (= 0,72 euros ). ( De este desconozco el amperaje. Al hacerlo trabajar debes mantenerlo entre los dedos por si se calienta ).

Aquí tienes otro : F] 



PMEG4030ER 3 A low V_F MEGA Schottky barrier rectifier


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 1, 2012)

Ese estuviera bien o no?
BYV28 Datasheet


----------



## dearlana (Ene 1, 2012)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Ese estuviera bien o no?
> BYV28 Datasheet



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los diodos de avalancha se usan como osciladores por su baja tensión inversa.

El caso es que he visto esos diodos en multiplicadores de tensión que trabajan en alta frecuencia.

Prueba con ese a ver qué pasa.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 6, 2012)

Saludos buscando otra solucion encontre el diodo MUR410

Por tan solo 5MX$ algo asi como 0.25EUR 

4A a un tiempo maximo de recuperacion de 75 nS


----------



## dearlana (Ene 7, 2012)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Saludos buscando otra solucion encontre el diodo MUR410
> 
> Por tan solo 5MX$ algo asi como 0.25EUR
> 
> 4A a un tiempo maximo de recuperacion de 75 nS




------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si el tiempo de recuperación del diodo fuese de solo 1 milisegundo...la frecuencia teórica máxima a la que podría trabajar sería de 1000 Hz.  (1 Dividido por 0,001 ).

Si el tiempo de recuperación fuese de solo 1 microsegundo...la frecuencia máxima sería :

1 : 0,000001  = 1 Megaertzio.

Si el tiempo de recuperación es de 75nS :

1 : 0,000000075  = 13,33 Megaertzios teóricos. ( Habría que ver eso en la práctica. Porque influye hasta la temperatura ). ( Ese valor debe ser para impulsos no repetitivos ).

Y me parece muy barato para ser de 4 Amperios.

En RS valdría por lo menos 8 ó 9 euros.

Con un osciloscopio simple de 20 MHz...un generador de AF y una resistencia de 50 ohmios,  se puede ver el comportamiento dinámico de tu diodo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 10, 2012)

bueno saludos no tengo osciloscopio, ni generador solo me queda confiar en lo que me dice el fabricante igual la frecuencia que se pondra a trabajar sera de 8KHz como diodo volante aunque eso si me queda la duda si el motor es de 3A el diodo tambien ocupa ser de esa corriente ya que no si toda esa corriente sea la que switchee el diodo para descargar la carga inductiva del motor, bueno creo que el diodo esta bien, si checaste el datasheet eso lo entiendo perferctamente, solo es el reciproco del tiempo de recuperacion igual no creo que sea recomendable poner al limite de hecho ni al 50% de lo que nos sale en el calculo del reciproco del tiempo de recuperacion por que generara una distorcion, pero no se si en la aplicacion que le estoy dando esto sea importante solo quiero que descargue el motor, no rectificar una señal de alta frecuencia ni utilizarlo para una fuente de switcheo, bueno saludos y gracias 

Aca te dejo la imagen para que veas que si es el costo y de nuevo el link para ese diodo saludos a todo el foro!

MUR410 Datasheet



4.31*1.16=5
1.16 por que el iva es un impuesto de 16%
5 pesos mexicanos
1 euro algo asi como 18 pesos mexicanos
entonces es como 0.27 EUR


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2012)

y los diodos y puente de las fuentes switching ?? 
son para alta frecuencia y son muy comunes / economicos.

o no es asi ??


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y los diodos y puente de las fuentes switching ??
> son para alta frecuencia y son muy comunes / economicos.
> 
> o no es asi ??



Mande que quieres decir que los diodos de alta velocidad son económicos?? sinceramente no me queda claro tu punto lo que quiero lograr es PWM a 8KHz a un motor de 3A estoy buscando un diodo que me sirva de freewheeling pero no se si el que mencione anteriormente me cumpla o este muy sobrado o no se las aplicaciones de potencia no son mi fuerte, bueno gracias cualquier aporte sera bienvenido


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2012)

en general lo que se usa MASIVAMENTE  es facil de conseguir y es barato.
aca te pongo diodos y semipuentes (2 diodos en un encapsulado ) tipicos de fuentes switching.
no se cuanto salen, pero se usan en fuents switching.

igual, cualquier componente de estos es barato , caclulo yo, son diodos, .
supongo que estas haciendo uno de esos aparatos, o vas  hacer  eso en cantidad ??
si es asi deberias pedir cotizacion a proveedores.

20S100 ……Diodos sckotkly  PBY1525……Diodos schokly 15 amper 25v  SB1040 ……Diodos schokly 10 amper 40 v 
PBYR 
1525T 
Por lo que vi de datas parecidas es de 15 amper y 25 voltios (1525 ) , son un par de diodos schiotkli con el catodo en comun , en la pata del medio .


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 10, 2012)

Saludos pues si ya los habia visto vi unos como este:
Datasheet FFPF10U20S Diodo TO-220 16MX$ 1.2USD$
Datasheet BYV32-200 2 Diodos catodo comun TO-220 13MX$ 1USD$

Pero igual quedan muy sobrados para los 3A que ocupo estos manejan hasta 10A 
Este era el tema que queria abrir Puente H a 4A


----------

